

AH: Did applications ruin Facebook? - matthewer

Here is my take: I used to really enjoy FB.  It was a fantastic way to connect with friends - simple and easy.  Once they began to introduce applications, everything got much more complex and cluttered.  I am not some luddite - this is Hacker News after all.<p>I think connect is a solid step in the right direction, but the applications have to go.<p>Your thoughts?
======
makecheck
I liked apps when I could put them anywhere on my front page and have fine-
grained control over their access to my information.

When apps were demoted to a 2nd tab, and access control became "all or
nothing", I basically stopped using them.

------
blasdel
You're absolutely right, the original apps implementation totally blew up in
their faces.

Through regular redesigns, they've slowly been clawing their way back to
decency. The twitterification' that has banished apps from your wall page was
a nice step, but the further emphasis on the news feed (which I don't use, but
others seem to intensely) makes the quiz bullshit prominent.

From their actions, the people in charge at Facebook seem to know how much
apps have shit all over them. I think they'll continue to recover from it.

------
tokenadult
I detest seeing friends' quiz notifications in my Facebook feed, so I block
each quiz as I see it, have had to unfriend one friend who seemed to post
nothing else, and continually post links to all my friends about how nefarious
Facebook quizzes are. That helps all my smarter friends learn to spread the
word to their friend networks about how uncool it is to take Facebook quizzes.

The latest concern is all those nasty ads on Facebook.

<http://www.allfacebook.com/2009/07/facebook-ad-endorsements/>

~~~
HalcyonMuse
I hate the notifications, too, so I've set my feed to show status updates only
by default. Occasionally, I'll switch to the links or notes view to see what's
trickling around, since I usually miss these in news feed mode anyway.

------
ashely
i think chatting is complicated on face book caus even though my friends are
on line and both of us try to chat togther but its imposibble and my laptop
isent crap i have tried it on many coputers my friend to

